# Impressive bred Yearling



## TurnNBurn77 (Jul 18, 2013)

This is Major. I purchased him in May at exactly 12 months old. So he's right at 19 months now. His dam is an Impressive bred registered QH (I know, he doesn't look halter bred), don't know anything about the stallion other than I was told he is a "16.3hh paint horse", but I don't know how true that is. I'm like 99.9% positive he can't be QHxPaint, he HAS to have TB in him because he's close to 16hh already, and his strides are ridiculous. He is a nice mover. I know he is straight in the back legs. Any guesses at what you see in his breeding are welcome as well.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Both AQHA & APHA allow thoroughbred outcrossing so it's not unusual to see either breed have thoroughbred characteristics.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If you know the mare's name and she is on allbreed we can see how much TB is on her side. He can have TB from the Paint side too.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I am surprised they are stilling breeding the Impressive line. Isn't that where HYPP comes from?


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes it is, but not all are HYPP positive.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

There are many Impressive bred horses that do not carry the HYPP gene. I have several. There are three possibilities N/N, N/H and H/H. An H/H will always pass the gene and a N/H has a 50% chance to pass it. There are rules in place to prevent H/H horses from being registered with AQHA and any horse with Impressive has to be parent verified and tested for HYPP. That doesn't mean it isn't getting passed and there aren't H/H horses breeding as the APHA has no restrictions and grade horses that haven't been tested but are Impressive bred are being used for breeding.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^^ The APHA no longer allows registration of H/H QH x Paint breedings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

That's good to know. When I registered my last Paint there was nothing about it.


----------



## TurnNBurn77 (Jul 18, 2013)

His mom was a carrier for the gene, but I haven't had him tested. He has never shown any symptoms, and I know a lady that has a filly the same age that's positive and started showing symptoms at a very young age, and has to be on a special diet. I plan to have him tested though.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

An HYPP horse can go it's entire life without ever showing signs and then one day it could have a major attack. It would be in your best interest to have him tested especially so you can get him on the preferred diet for an HYPP horse. I can't see the pix but I bet he's beautiful. About the size... My Impressive bred mare is 14.3 but her son is 16.2 and a half...


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

churumbeque said:


> I am surprised they are stilling breeding the Impressive line. Isn't that where HYPP comes from?


We have three generations of Impressive line N/N Paints. Here is our yearling.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

churumbeque said:


> I am surprised they are stilling breeding the Impressive line. Isn't that where HYPP comes from?


 
Impressive horses are really smart and pretty to look at. They also can be great riding horses and a smart breeder would only breed an HYPP/NN horse so that the gene can not be passed on.... :wink:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with farmpony, get him tested because if mom was a carrier, then there is at least a 50% chance he ended up with it too. Many remain asymptomatic for a long time but all it takes is one attack to end a life.

He's a good looking boy. I can certainly see the halter breeding in the angles on his hind end; as you said, pretty straight and upright. He's got nice long legs though they are a bit light on bone. I hope both motion pictures are playing tricks on me, it looks like he's got a pretty prominent toe-first landing at both gaits. If so, I would visit with my farrier to see if there is anything that can be done to help that. IMHO, those will predispose a horse to lameness issues, specifically navicular related problems.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I like your yearling. I think he if very pleasing to the eye. 

I look forward to you posting pics as he matures!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Equine Hyperkalemic Periodic Paralysis Disease (HYPP)

It's only $30 to test just for HYPP, and only $95 to do a 5 panel combo test that covers MH, GBED, HERDA, HYPP, & PSSM. Since all of those can be lethal and are pretty prominent in QH and APHA breeds, I'd do the panel and KNOW what was going on with him. 

He's very pretty, I like him. And I too, have Impressive bred horses and love them to pieces. They're all clear.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

My QH, Star is an Impressive granddaughter, (Ms Northern Star: Sire, Impressive Dandy), and thank goodness is HYPP N/N....
I think testing, education and wisdom are in order for any owner with a horse of Impressive's line.
Kudos to you for seeking information and wanting to do the right thing!


----------



## hyperkalemic4 (Dec 8, 2014)

He is a nice looking gelding. I hope you start light training soon. We took several Imp. bred horses in for training years ago and most of them were not too keen to learn quickly. Sometime I would get a great work after a lot of tries and just be ready to have a great go the next day only to have them seem as if they had no idea of what they did the day before. I bought a Conclusive bred geld. one time he did have a sesiure after a hard work because he bucked. the tremors started on his hindquarters and went forward when it got to his neck he just gasped and could hardly breathe.


----------



## EchoAttack (Apr 6, 2014)

He's very handsome, indeed!

I have to echo that he should be tested for HYPP. At my barn, I exercise a lovely paint mare for her owners. She is about 5 years old, and has never had any health issues. About 2 or 3 weeks ago, she went down and the vet was called out. The vet drew blood to be tested for HYPP. Over the next two days she also went down. The results came back and she is N/H for HYPP. She had remained asymptomatic because she was on a diet that was recommended for horses with HYPP, but then began to lose weight so she was switched to alfalfa hay. Since nobody knew her testing status at the time, she was inadvertently set up to have an attack. 

Long story short, the mare was entirely asymptomatic for years and then suddenly had an attack. It is much better to know so you can be prepared for a possible attack, and have the horse on an appropriate diet. The paint mare hasn't had an attack for several weeks and is back to being exercised and is on a new diet.


----------



## TurnNBurn77 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I will definitely have him tested, and keep posting pictures as he grows. Those pictures were all actually from late summer/early fall. I didn't have any good recent body shots. I clipped him a few days ago and took some pictures of him playing yesterday, so here's some of those


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

That is a fine looking horse. A bit straight through the hockls, but a fine looking animal. Impressive WAS Impressive.. he had a LOT going for him and then the HYPP showed up. He has a son.. that vanished it seems.. Palomino named Impressive Oil. I inquired about breeding.. and then the syndicate vanished as did the stallion.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I thought Impressive Oil was a grandson? He had a son that did well - Chip Impressive or Chip Impress Me. It's been awhile.


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

Yup, lots of TB. I'd say at least half, by the looks of him.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Impressive was half Thoroughbred.
He looks very similar to the great grandson of Impressive I rode, he was a big horse too. He carried the gene so his muscled were very defined.


----------



## barrelracer2269 (Dec 31, 2014)

I have an appendix mare that is 5 years old and is about 16.3 hh. Your gelding looks like he's an appendix to me!


----------



## greenhaven (Jun 7, 2014)

I also cannot see photos. My three year old gelding has Impressive in his background, but his sire (the Impressive line) is N/N so we are good. he looks nothing like a halter horse except his size, he is around 15.3 and still growing. Not quite as large as yours, but still big by my standards!

ETA: saw pics on second page


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Impressive was 75% TB when you add in what he got from his dam.


----------



## CASugar (Oct 17, 2014)

Good looking Boy! He does look like the Impressive line. I swore I would never own a Impressive bred horse after my brother lost his. He never knew his breeding, when he was about twelve his horse suddenly developed a swallowing disorder, a paralysis less common. His neighbor did some digging and discovered he was Impressive. here I am with a N/N gelding, but because he is healthy and I really did love my brother's horse. As far as size, my gelding was 15.3 at 28 months. He will be 4 in Feb. 2015 and is 16.2 so far. I hope he is done growing, I thought 15.3 was nice.
He is very smart, easy to train, loves attention and also very Alpha.


----------



## TurnNBurn77 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone! For being an "accident" I'm really happy with him. I got him on a good feed and have put probably close to 100 pounds on him in the almost 9 months I've owned him. I think he's well muscled but not TOO muscled. He's also got lines back to the racing Bars (Lighting Bar, Three Bars, ect.) I plan to make a barrel horse out of him, but we'll see!


----------



## TurnNBurn77 (Jul 18, 2013)

And I found a picture of his dam's papers! Her name is Bisquicks Girl. Her sire was Impressive Poco Dan and her dam was Bisquick Doc.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

So more Doc Bar and Poco Tivio than Impressive who only shows up once and for him 6 generations back. Just for fun I figured the dam's percent TB and came up with roughly 23%. I'd love to see the Paint side. Too bad it is unknown. Nice looking horse.


----------



## TurnNBurn77 (Jul 18, 2013)

Well I have some bad news. I contacted the owner I bought Major from. She said that when she bought his dam, the owner of the dam had her in the pasture with a 2 year old stud that she didn't think was old enough to breed. So when Majors old owner called the lady to tell her that the mare she just bought from her was pregnant and she wanted to find out about the stallion, the lady got scared thinking she wanted to return the mare and stopped answering her calls. So I asked for the lady's number and when I called it said the line was no longer working... Guess I'll never know


----------

